# Lbdn new regs



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

? is how will this work,(lets say) U Stay in Escanaba ur boats docked there too, U fish the little bay and get a few fish Under 23, then go to the big bay and fill the rest with 23 n over ( big bay and have a limit over 23) Ford river to the light house point
U return to the little bay where the size limits at, Will u win a DNR ticket? :sad:


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes. The DNR has no way to know where you got your fish, they only know you are violating in your current location. The same applies to switching sides on the Detroit R., carrying bait on an artificials only body, transporting a sturgeon from L. St. Clair to Black L. and a host of other examples. Best advice is to know the rules and stick to them.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

kzoofisher, I assume your 'yes' was in response to:



> Will u win a DNR ticket?


And by that did you mean that he would get a ticket from the DNR or win the court fight?


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Dnr has no way to know. But they have to prove u were in such waters and fishing illegally. Guys do it all the time down state. They start in us and then hit the queens side. But soon as they reach the limit in queens its strait back to the docks. No stopping and no fishing inbetween. That's the way they handle down here from what I've read 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

